# 우예 들어가노?



## vientito

Need some clarification about this 경상도 dialect form

우예 from dictionary says it's equivalent to 어찌 (how)
들어가다 typically means "go into , enter"
노 = 냐 in dialect flavour

so putting together literally it would be "how do you go in?"

But I suspect it means something totally different in everyday usage.  Looking for clarification.


----------



## youngbuts

Hi

When we think the meaning of the sentence only on the stence, your understanding is right. The sentence can be used in that meaning. However, it sometimes can have different meanings on a different context. For example,  I did something wrong to my father and went out of home and then my mother came to me to persuade me to come back, so I decided to come back home. But when I came to the house door, I was getting to feel hesitant. At the moment probably I would say to my mom 우예 들어가노? In this case and this context, 'How' does not mean 'which way'. What it means.... frankly I don't know well

I know in English   the follwing expression, How dare you call my kid a hot dog? In this stentece how does not mean 'which way'. It means it is impossible for you to say that/ it is no way possible for you say that. 우예 들어가노? in the context I gave above means 'How dare I come home again?' I am sorry I don't have a better way to explain it. 
Actually I think it could have more slightly different meanings according to the context.


----------



## bonbon2023

vientito said:


> Need some clarification about this 경상도 dialect form
> 
> 우예 from dictionary says it's equivalent to 어찌 (how) Yes. 우예 is dialect variation(slightly different form meaning the same thing as standard form) equivalent to 어찌 or 어떻게.
> 들어가다 typically means "go into , enter" (standard word)
> 노 = 냐 in dialect flavour  -노 is final ending used for interrogative sentence.
> so putting together literally it would be "how do you go in?"
> Firstly, change 우예 들어가노? to standard form, 어떻게 들어가?, 어떻게 들어가니?, or어떻게 들어가냐? The three standard sentences mean the same thing but have distinction in nuance because of different final ending -가, -니, and 냐. Now that we have the standard form, we need context or should know in which situation the sentence was used.
> Let's suppose that the sentence was used when a corpulent man saw a little child getting into a opposite side through a narrow gap.
> Then he asked the child, "우예 들어가노?(어떻게 들어가?, 어떻게 들어가니?, or어떻게 들어가냐?)"
> In the above sentence, the object or complement of sentence is not visible. This is frequent in spoken Korean.
> If the hidden constituent is '거기에'.
> Then, the possible translation of "(거기에) 우예 들어가노?" is "How do you get into there?
> But I suspect it means something totally different in everyday usage. Yes, as the context is not specified.
> Looking for clarification.


The dialect usage is frequent among the old. Mostly, what makes possible how to tell the person is from is regional accent.


----------



## vientito

It's probably more fruitful for me to post the audio link so your guys could analyse the situation for me.  In fact, on first pass I had no idea what he was saying but a friend of mine helped me to put down in words but it was never explained to me.

Here's the link:

http://www10.zippyshare.com/v/5687714/file.html

I will put the transcription here

A calls up B

A:  우예 들어가노? 

B: 운전섭외는 끝났고 지금 물건 실으러 가는 길이야

If the transcription is correct, then it seems that A is asking B how's everything going on over there (the funny part is the choice of verb -- 들어가다, literally to go in or to enter)

My first attempt in trying to hear what comes from A ---> 왜다너? which is complete gibberish in korean.  Thanks to her transcription I later found out the whole thing, which of course is just too abbreviated for me to pick up.


Posting approved by Rallino


----------



## Rance

It makes more sense this way.

A: 우예 돌아가노? (How are things going around?)

B: 운전섭외는 끝났고 지금 물건 실으러 가는 길이야

To be honest he does sound more like 들어가노, but 돌아가노 seems more appropriate choice of word.
And that's probably what he tried to say. Note that not all actors are native dialect speaker.


----------



## bonbon2023

vientito said:


> Here's the link:
> 
> http://www10.zippyshare.com/v/5687714/file.html
> 
> I will put the transcription here
> 
> A calls up B
> 
> A:  우예 들어가노?
> 
> I hear the audio as "어데 들어가노?" 어데 is the shortened and colloquial form of '어디에' '-노' is a final ending used as a dialect. Think '-노' as the mnemonic equivalent to '-냐' or '-니' for the sake of your understanding. I saw '-가' is used for indirect interrogative sentence or indirect question(간접 의문문). And guessed from the next sentence, "어데 가노" is proper than "어데 들어가노?, which is the sentence person A said."
> 
> B: 운전섭외는 끝났고 지금 물건 실으러 가는 길이야


어데 가노?(Where are you going?)
운전섭외는 끝났고 지금 물건 실으러 가는 길이야.


----------



## vientito

wow I'd never expect this could be open to interpretation.  I guess the slurring must be quite serious even for the natives.

And talking about building a computer to understand human speech - maybe we have to fast forward another 50 years.  Even then I doubt if it could achieve a certainty rate of close to 100%


----------

